# Kill the post above yours



## CrazyElf (Sep 2, 2006)

Ok , so this is how it works 

someone posts a picture of what ever they want , which can include a little discripition is you like. 

the next person posts something which destroys that thing , 

and the next person posts something which destroys what the second person posted. 

heres an example but without pictures. 

1st person - Car

2nd Person - Rocket launcher

3rd person - Cork

I know , wierd and lame , but when you do it try and make good.  

i'll start it off then with 








Tony Blair


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 2, 2006)

bush eating a cat


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 2, 2006)

Oh Christ. I can't go on. That's too funny.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 3, 2006)

this thread could get very, very interesting..........


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2006)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 3, 2006)

a weak link perhaps, no weaker than yours


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 3, 2006)

Doesn't matter though...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2006)

is that a royal marine running up the beach? give up now, *nothing* can kill a royal marine.........


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 4, 2006)

loser


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 4, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 5, 2006)




----------



## pbfoot (Sep 5, 2006)

Gnomey said:


>


Thats the symbolic axe that Carry Nation the prohibitionist used to wreck alcohol kegs during the dry period in the US


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 5, 2006)

And that is a claymore that, the greatest military sword, Sir William Wallace used that sword in all of his battles and yeah, killed alot of axe waving people


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 5, 2006)

And this is a furnace that will melt your sword and all those axes that are waving around...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 6, 2006)

go try melt the **** outta this Tsar bomba


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2006)

Just defuse it...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2006)

Electromagnetic Pulse. Your robot is now a hunk of metal.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 6, 2006)

Not if it doesn't have any power...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 6, 2006)

Ill put a bear trap in front of the plugin, i was gonna say mouse trap, but someone would have been sacrificing mice to prematurely set off the trap.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 6, 2006)

Not this friggin' bear!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 7, 2006)

shoot 'em


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 7, 2006)

with a liberator pistol? i think not, the liberator's worst nightmare, a hard surface to be dropped on so the pressed metal tin can can fall to bits.......


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 8, 2006)

the hard surface's worst nightmare? the Filipino Public Transport driver!
he can't even pronounce the word surface right! and he's gonna screw that surface till his jeepney runs out of everything


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 9, 2006)

Instant death to a Jeepney driver. Martha Stewart. Her stalwart recommendations for proper conservative Jeepney decor will kill any Phillipino Jeepney driver.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 11, 2006)

ah crap
shoot her again


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 12, 2006)

.45 ACP +P

Pressure would split that Liberator in half.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 13, 2006)

a rock to crush that


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 13, 2006)

paper covers rock!


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 13, 2006)

Scissors cut paper...


----------



## Twitch (Sep 13, 2006)

and


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2006)

What?

Perhaps this will help.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 13, 2006)

you'll need more than that to hold the fall out from last night's curry............


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 17, 2006)

Not to be taken with Alchohol


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2006)

Of course, shattering the bottle AFTER emptying it first...


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 17, 2006)

try me


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2006)

What, u gonna shoot my wrist rocket with a pistol??? Thats a lame one hussars....




Dissolve ur gun, ur hand and ur arm...


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 17, 2006)

this'll do the trick


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2006)

Right back at ya...


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 17, 2006)

no oxygen no flame ...halon


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 17, 2006)

Cut the piping and no more Halon delivery system...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 18, 2006)

not unless you break the pipe cutter


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 18, 2006)

Pfftt. A handaxe?


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 18, 2006)

Nothing a little Oxy-Ascetaline wont cure


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2006)

No gas. No torch.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 21, 2006)

No hand. no pipe wrench.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

I may actually have to be declared a winner of this [email protected] thread.

No Marine. No KaBar.

Now who in their right mind will post something to kill a US Marine. Please send your congratulations directly to me in care of smart*[email protected]


----------



## pbfoot (Sep 21, 2006)

This fine sailor possibly should do the trick note the intelligent look could be NS's twin


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

None taken. I stand corrected. Airforce in the presence of a Marine is enough to kill anybody. Let's see...what can kill an airman?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 21, 2006)

an A-10's gun


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

Did this thread get out of sequence or am I missing something gents.

Rust will kill that 30mm.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 22, 2006)

Grease her up and shove the rod in and out, cleaning the barrel for the sick minded


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2006)

clean this


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 22, 2006)

Railroad tie removal equipment. No mobility.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 23, 2006)

one of these should make pretty short work of destroying that


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 23, 2006)

As would a lanc make short work of it...


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 23, 2006)

No more Lanc

pic from LuftArchiv.de - Das Archiv der Deutschen Luftwaffe im 2.Weltkrieg


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2006)

Nothing like a low level raid to rid ourselves of the axis oil fields.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 23, 2006)

dont get too low, the firestorm will take you right out of the sky


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2006)

He he he


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2006)

odd, i would've thought the tread would be finished when the lanc was posted, never known of anything to down one 

the A380 will soon be (pun intended) blowing the 747 out of the water 






i wish


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 24, 2006)

Raptor will make quick work of her


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 25, 2006)

and what hapenned to the pilot?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 25, 2006)

Artie strike!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 26, 2006)

that all you got?


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

F-16XL? Old technology.

Old aircraft technology. Flak 88s and a SAM for the coup de grace.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Sep 26, 2006)

beat that


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 27, 2006)

blast the bottom with microwave beams, it'll stop


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 27, 2006)

Microwaves kill storms? Hmm. That's news.

Extra cat around? Into the microwave. Kills that appliance everytime. [sorry Pisis]


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 6, 2006)

you have a knack for murdering threads


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh alright.

My flowers enchant your sword with the sweet smells of spring, evoking thoughts of leaping through effervescent meadows in your pink leotards, while humming Barry Manilow show tunes.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 7, 2006)

screw the rose


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 8, 2006)

... and the lighter.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

That's more like it. Hmmm. A dog. Build a rendering plant. Here are the plans...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 9, 2006)

source right there


----------



## Chief (Oct 9, 2006)

Bomb Squad


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 9, 2006)

heart attack


----------



## Chief (Oct 9, 2006)

CLEAR!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2006)

Chief you are meant to kill the post above you not bring it back alive...

If you only plugged it in.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 10, 2006)

Just to realize it was not the right plug...


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 12, 2006)

A generals nuke cannon?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 12, 2006)

FOD


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 12, 2006)

Fod Walk


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Oct 13, 2006)

land mine


----------



## 102first_hussars (Oct 19, 2006)

The new Canadian armoured patrol vehicle, with RG-31 mine protection


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 19, 2006)

High powered microwave weapon to disable that beautiful vehicle. Is that thing fielded? Cool! Is that the F-250 chassis vehicle that I've read about?


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Nov 2, 2006)

nuke the factory


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2006)

is it just me or does using nukes all the time make this a little booring? i say no more nukes!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 2, 2006)

To jail with all you anti-nuke Greenpeace pukes!!


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 2, 2006)

Large hunk of C-4 to blow up the TEL (Transporter Erector Launcher) cabin.

THAT stops the nukes.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2006)

Scissors to cut the detonator cord...




Gotta remove them first....


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2006)

Rock beats scissors 






And how the hell (and why) would anyone have scissors there (unless a surgeon left them there by mistake)...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2006)

Those scissors were left there for 13 months by an Aussie Doctor...

Mother Nature beats Rock...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

Mother Nature? Destroy the planet! Build a Death Star!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2006)

the only known remedy for a death star, an X-wing with proton torpedos! 






one thing that bugged me about the scene in the trench, when the Y-wing's try it, why couldn't the rear gunners shoot at the attacking Tie fighters?


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2006)

Very good question Lanc, one that I have asked many times before...

Electromagnetic Pulse takes out the entire Division of X-Wings with one triggered device...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

Absolute pacifism. There is no good war guys. Not even in self defense. The pacifists would prevent you, Les, from developing your inherently evil device.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2006)

Take these pacifists here:




Hypnotize all of them...




And suggest that they are all war mongering heathens that ask their wife if they can go poopy....


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 3, 2006)

Now that was funny lol...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

Yes. That was F'ing funny. LMFAO.

However, I will addle your mind with Sleepytime Tea. The drink of pacifist champions worldwide. Long haired hippy, social programs for every puke, save the fat chick whales, drive rickshaw gas saving feminist Greenpeace Granolas unite!!!!

No more hipnotism from those who actually hold jobs.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

...and God I love your avatar!


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 4, 2006)

No doubt God says thank you Matt.

And quietly wishes HE had invented Marines.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 4, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 4, 2006)

Box of sleepy tyme tea??? Easy....


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 5, 2006)

Chuck Norris=utter and total destruction. Why? Because Chuck Norris is ten feet tall, weighs two-tons, breathes fire, could eat a hammer and take a shotgun blast standing.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 5, 2006)

...and how the hell do you guys get those vid clips to attach. I get them in email, but cannot figure out how to save and clip them in other the single picture format. Insight?

Chuck Norris. Please. His cryptonite is Christy Brinkley of course.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 5, 2006)

They arent vid clips but .gif files, and u upload them just like u do a regular .jpg...

Remember Christie Brinkly in NAtional Lampoons Vacation??? Dammit she was hot....

Anyways, the only that can do her in????




Father Time of course...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2006)

a philosopher, after all, what is time, does it really exist?


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 5, 2006)

Here, have a black hole to bend your time.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 5, 2006)

Plug the hole


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 5, 2006)

Burn baby, BUUUURRN!!!


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 5, 2006)

Prevent burns

Use SPF 60


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 5, 2006)

bigger whole in the ozone layer


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 5, 2006)

Yup, thanks a bunch.

Burn time is currently 11 minutes of exposure to the sun and we are a few months away from the longest day.

Just wait until you get to experience the hole, it ain't no joke.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 6, 2006)

Theres only one way to neutralize the hole in the ozone...fanatical, flag waving hippies!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

The Man would tell all those hippies "Get friggin' job!".


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 6, 2006)

I wouldn't say he was unpopular as a child, but his parents had to tie bacon to his leg just so's the dog would play with him.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

?


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 6, 2006)

Well it killed the post above.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

You got me there! 

I think it killed the thread.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 6, 2006)

These guys pwn everything...
GO TEH BEATLES!


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 6, 2006)

No more creepy crawlies.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

Bugspray? Get rid of that stench with deodorant.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 7, 2006)

Not even deoderant could stop this...so much sweat...ew


----------



## 102first_hussars (Nov 8, 2006)

How about a state of the art military designed towel thats an extreme pothead???


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 8, 2006)

Burn it...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Methadone to cure you pot smoking addiction


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn child proof lids!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

Cut their bitty hands off and give them prosthetic robot power!


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 9, 2006)

Melt their bitty prosthetic robot power hands!


----------



## k9kiwi (Nov 9, 2006)

Not on my watch.

Into the water with you.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

Beat them to death!


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 10, 2006)

Give that seal clubbing bastard something else to hit


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2006)

KP duly dispatches him for six...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

Can't shoot down a UFO with No.7 shot.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 10, 2006)

Of course not, but Will Smith can...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

With these the man cannot possibly concentrate to shoot straight.


----------



## Desert Fox (Nov 11, 2006)

The only weapon known to man able to withstand such pleasures...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 13, 2006)

Ban gay marriage. Thus they cannot reproduce.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 15, 2006)

if you think they can re-produce when they _are_ married then you need to go back to school, and quick!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 20, 2006)

Your wisdom ruined the thread again Lanc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 21, 2006)

i'm beggining to hate the breasts animation, it took me half an hour to read this page


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Chief (Nov 22, 2006)

Those aint rulers.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

And those nuns died. Didn't you read about the bus full of nuns holding babies in their arms that went off the cliff?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 22, 2006)

a trampoline at the bottom of the cliff will soon solve that problem.......


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 22, 2006)

Remove the trampoline whilst they are in the air = no trampoline = splat...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 22, 2006)

Throw the kids out the window of the bus so the trampoline won't work.


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 22, 2006)

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No, its Superman, here to save those children and perhaps the nuns if he's up to it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 22, 2006)

Ofcourse only Kryptonite can stop Superman.


----------



## Desert Fox (Dec 22, 2006)

What ho? A geologist, here to survey the rock and take it away for scientific tests!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

A thief steals the geologists kryptonite!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 25, 2006)

the great British bobby will soon put a stop to that


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 25, 2006)

The thief is armed and the Bobby can only whimper and plea for his life.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 26, 2006)

good God man the traditional British bobby has more guts than that! he would simply grab the theif by the scruff, give him a whack from his batton 






and puts the theif in irons


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 26, 2006)

Wish I had a picture of common sense to kill your post, Lanc.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 10, 2007)

Ah but the thief was wearing 15th century plate armour, thus rendering him totally impervious to any baton-ing, and he just happened to be Harry Houdini. He got out of the irons pretty quickly indeed


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 11, 2007)

Taser. Right between the breastplate and gauntlets.

(I miss this thread!)


----------



## Chief (Feb 12, 2007)

Good bye electricity.


----------



## 102first_hussars (Feb 13, 2007)

I think i won this hands down


----------



## 102first_hussars (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes Yes i killed it...........i killed it...........hands down woooooooooh


----------



## bigZ (Feb 14, 2007)

66% of the worlds population is non christian.


----------



## Desert Fox (Feb 15, 2007)

Some Jehovah's Witnesses will soon cure that


----------



## 102first_hussars (Feb 15, 2007)

Theres no picture for gods smite


----------



## bigZ (Feb 15, 2007)

*Agnostic atheism*


----------



## Chief (Feb 15, 2007)

where?


----------



## bigZ (Feb 15, 2007)

*Hells fire *


----------



## Chief (Feb 15, 2007)

You want Hell?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Feb 15, 2007)

No, heres hell:


----------



## bigZ (Feb 16, 2007)

Save the planet!!!! (Thank God we managed to get away from Religion)


----------



## 102first_hussars (Feb 16, 2007)

For those who havnt figured it out, thats a pile of dead seals


----------



## bigZ (Feb 17, 2007)

'The Worm that turned'


----------

